# E-Level Help!



## itstmacc (Nov 12, 2014)

Calling on the air ride guru's for some help. I tried doing a quick search but couldn't find much relatable to the situation. 

I've been having some issues with my E-level system. As of right now I have a bad strut mount, the rear air lift shocks are leaking and one of my compressors is funky. 

Those are minor really, the main issue I'm having is the brains of the system. 
I started my car and automatically went to setting 2 on the pad, but it kept flashing, I waited a minute and pressed it again but the front right bag completely airred out and the arrows on the touch pad went solid red. I can put it up and down using the arrows but my presents won't work. 

When I hopped in my car the next day the touchpad was acting normal but for all 3 presets the front right bag was completely airred out.. Than last night the bag left arrows did the same thing. 
Any one have advice on what's going on with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Your right front sensor is not reading. Get the car up in the air and the wheel off and have a look around to see if anything is broken/disconnected/etc.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

itstmacc said:


> Calling on the air ride guru's for some help. I tried doing a quick search but couldn't find much relatable to the situation.
> 
> I've been having some issues with my E-level system. As of right now I have a bad strut mount, the rear air lift shocks are leaking and one of my compressors is funky.
> 
> ...


First off let's call this what it is. 
Don't say that you are having issues with your e-level system and then stem your issues of your Airlift strut mounts being bad, whatever brand of shocks leaking and Viair compressor from Accuair. These items are not related at all, so lets call this what it is. *You are having general airride problems.*

As for the Accuair E-level portion of your problem, you have broken a ride height sensor, on the front right corner. Jack up the corner and turn your wheel full lock to see if your wheel has hit a sensor, as well jack the suspension arm through it's full travel to see where the binding occurs so you won't break another sensor arm (hopefully it is just the arm). 

I would personally go around to each corner and check all the sensors for binding through their full range of movement as well as wheel rotation/contact which you may not have planned for.

The reason your car is acting like this, just to give you some technical reasoning behind it, is that with the height sensor broken it currently reads that the front right corner is higher then it should be. It will not put air in the bag, rather it will try and deflate the bag to reach the height setting (which won't change). The flashing yellow lights mean that the height input (whatever button you pressed) has not been accomplished and that it is still trying to fix the problem by adding/removing air.


----------



## itstmacc (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks like I found the issue. New hardware will be on the way soon


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would also be concerned with the placement of that sensor for two reasons. It looks to be a MK6 and the pas. side. 
1, I'd be concerned with the wire getting pinched when you air out, since it looks like the wire is under the frame rail and that side, the axle usually touches the rail when it airs out.
2, the location. I'd move it to the rear side of the axle. that way you don't have to deal with the swaybar being in the way.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I concur with the bad placement of the sensor but for a different reason altogether. 

What has happened is when you aired down, the heim joints binded and snapped on you. Why this happened is because you have the two heim joints orientated 90 degrees from each other. There is very little play when you do it that way, i would recommend rotating the sensor so that the heim joints are in the same orientation so that the balls can just rotate around instead of trying to flex into the housing, if that makes sense.


----------



## itstmacc (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not fond of the placement of the sensor either. Unfortunately I didn't install the air ride on the car. 

I plan on removing the air ride for next season. It's on a mk5 R32 and IMO these cars should be a cornering monster, I'm still learning about air ride and need to do more research because I plan on upgrading the sway bars, end links, control arm bushings etc. 
And I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade those with bags. 
Any input on that would be appreciated as well


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

itstmacc said:


> I'm not fond of the placement of the sensor either. Unfortunately I didn't install the air ride on the car.
> 
> I plan on removing the air ride for next season. It's on a mk5 R32 and IMO these cars should be a cornering monster, I'm still learning about air ride and need to do more research because I plan on upgrading the sway bars, end links, control arm bushings etc.
> And I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade those with bags.
> Any input on that would be appreciated as well


I would agree with your statment that R32s should be cornering monsters. And quite honestly, with a well setup air suspension system, they can fulfill your wildest dreams of cornering. 

Do you have performance series front struts?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

itstmacc said:


> I'm not fond of the placement of the sensor either. Unfortunately I didn't install the air ride on the car.
> 
> I plan on removing the air ride for next season. It's on a mk5 R32 and IMO these cars should be a cornering monster, I'm still learning about air ride and need to do more research because I plan on upgrading the sway bars, end links, control arm bushings etc.
> And I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade those with bags.
> Any input on that would be appreciated as well


If you didn't install the sensors then bring it back to the shop and show them that the linkage binds during the travel of the suspension. Make them rotate the sensor on their dime because they obviously didn't run the suspension through it's full travel with the wheels off to check the sensors. I wonder how they ran the airlines to the bags and if they left any room for airing up/down and steering as well?? :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> If you didn't install the sensors then bring it back to the shop and show them that the linkage binds during the travel of the suspension. Make them rotate the sensor on their dime because they obviously didn't run the suspension through it's full travel with the wheels off to check the sensors. I wonder how they ran the airlines to the bags and if they left any room for airing up/down and steering as well?? :screwy:


----------



## itstmacc (Nov 12, 2014)

The air ride has been on the car for about 2 years and was done by the original owner who was a VW tech. I will be taking it to my tech when I get the chance and see if he can fix it up for me. 

I have the slam series struts, I was looking into upgrading to the performance series but the cost between that and switching to coils is more than I'd like


----------

